# [H] Deadly Embrace (Mal'Ganis) sucht



## rabbit83 (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe Community 

wir, die Gilde "Deadly Embrace" vom Realm Mal'Ganis suchen derzeit für unseren Raidpool noch ein paar Mitstreiter die gefallen finden in einer kleinen familiären Runde die Raids im MoP Content zu bestreiten.
Wir sind ein netter Haufen und wir sind recht gemischt was das Alter angeht, dennoch herrscht bei uns ein Ton geistiger Reife, auch wenn es manchmal drunter und drüber geht. 

Derzeit besonders gesucht sind DD's (Hexer, Schurke, Range/Melee Schami). 

Raidzeiten liegen bei Mitwoch und Sonntag von 20:15 - 23:00 Uhr.

Eins vorweg: Wir machen *keinen Progress!* 

Da wir einen Ausfall hatten was den Raid angeht sind wir im Content auch noch nicht so weit und bauen grade alles auf. Wenn ihr Lust habt die Raiderfolge geminsam mit uns zu erleben und zu erarbeiten, dann meldet euch bei uns. (s.u.)
Wir raiden in einer gemütlichen Runde und wenn wir ein paar mal wipen dann wipen wir halt.  Dann wird nachgebufft und es erneut versucht dem Boss eine (oder zwei) auf die 12 zu geben  

------------------------------------------

Wir bieten euch:


=- Eine Gildenbank
=- Einen Teamspeak 3 Server
=- Gildenintern Flask & Food (für die Raids)
=- Verzauberungen und Sockelsteine bei neuen Items
=- Reppen auf Gildenbank kosten

Bei uns herrscht ein geben und nehmen, wenn Mats in der Gildenbank sind, dann gibt es auch Flask, Food, VZ, Gems usw auf Gildenkosten. Genauso verhält es sich mit den Dungeons bzw Szenarien in einer Gildengruppe, wenn die regelmäßig gemacht werden ist auch immer genug Gold zum Reppen da. 

------------------------------------------

Aber auch die, die nicht raiden wollen sind natürlich herzlich Willkommen, jedoch sind wir keine Level Gilde! Uns kann man eher als Casual Gilde bezeichnen. 



Wir haben euer Interesse geweckt? Dann meldet euch bei uns... 

Eure Anlaufstellen sind: 

*InGame:*
Sileruna
Serwona
[url="http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/malganis/Bluddy/simple"]Bluddy[/url]

Im Internet findet ihr uns auf Deadly-Embrace.com



Wir freuen uns von dir/euch zu hören!


In diesem Sinne... liebe Grüße


----------



## rabbit83 (19. Februar 2013)

/push


----------



## rabbit83 (25. Februar 2013)

/push


----------



## rabbit83 (6. März 2013)

/push it


----------



## Xantaria (10. März 2013)

/Push


----------



## rabbit83 (18. März 2013)

/push


----------



## rabbit83 (26. März 2013)

*nach oben schieb*


----------



## rabbit83 (4. April 2013)

/push


----------



## rabbit83 (12. Mai 2013)

*hochschieb*


----------



## rabbit83 (28. Mai 2013)

/push it


----------

